# Goodbye, my Luna Love. March 2011-September 2013



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

When Luna passed away I was so upset I forgot to even write a page of goodbye for her. Then on top of that I have had to take all the hours I can at work to make up for her vet bills and car repairs. Bitter sweet is the fact that it helped her death slip from my mind. 
Luna was a Russian blue rex dumbo and she was easily the weirdest rat I have ever had the pleasure of meeting. She chased her tail. She climbed, upside down, across the top of the cage bars. Even at two years old she would still popcorn around my bed. But for all that energy she was so meek. Even though she was the oldest it was clear she was not the alpha rat. When Namine was around she would pick on the poor girl and Mama rat Maddie would have to step in to protect her. Which was funny because Nami loved to sleep snuggled right next to Luna, her punching bag.
What became the end of her was a tumor removal that failed to heal properly. Despite giving her antibiotics the removal site still became infected. Resewing and stronger meds didn't fix the problem either. We left the wound open and began cleaning it several times a day with a disinfectant. This seemed to work. The infection, pus and necrosis, slowly faded and it seemed time to sew her back up. Another round of even stronger antibiotics and some very tight sutures and she seemed to be doing fine. In the end the infection returned though. Again, her stitches were popped open by the pus. This time the disinfectant wasn't enough. I came home one day to find her passed away with her eyes closed. I would like to believe she went in her sleep.
Each time one of my rats passes away I bury them with a poem written for them by a friend, my co-owner, and an item that was special to them when they were alive. For Luna, it was a banana. No matter what other food I put in the cage she would take any and all banana flavored items, or plain bananas themselves, and hide them in corner. Even things like some leftover porkchop weren't as special to her as some banana nut Cheerios. While everyone else was picking out some carrots and yesterdays chili cheese fries she was grabbing up the bananas. I buried her in the same place as Maddie and Namine, her first cage mates.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Awww, I hope she has a good time over the rainbow bridge. I am sorry for your loss and I hope you do not have to suffer another death.


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

Sadly, my last girl from that litter is getting up there in age. She is starting to get back leg paralysis, has had mycoplasma since April, and I'm fairly sure she has gone blind in one eye. I have the feeling I'll be writing another thread soon. I appreciate your reply though. Rats are wonderful, smart, sweet, fun pets but they live such short lives. We just have to give them that much more love in the time they are with us.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss! Your description of quirky luna has be teary eyed. She does seem very special.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

What a nice memorial and a lovely description of Luna. I'm sorry for your loss, but I'm glad your ordeal is over. When I lost my Petunia I buried her with a piece of spinach pasta which was her favorite.


----------

